

Pop Up Guide to the Personal Computer - v4us
http://jonathanryan.org/2009/04/28/pop-up-guide-to-the-personal-computer/

======
parenthesis
My brother was given a copy of this book (as a child, in the 80s); it really
is as cool as it looks.

~~~
buugs
That's great pop up books always made me think a lot of work went into making
sure they worked correctly and probably needed a lot of special fixes to get
them to open like that.

This isn't your average popup either as seen on the first picture with the
nice interactions. Although I do remember seeing many pull tabs.

------
jmah
Oh yes! I remember going through this over and over in the school library when
I was in about 2nd grade, attempting to help re-fold pages so they'd pop up
correctly.

------
spectre
Not a book you would ever want to read for fear of breaking it.

